# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Sundae- Ẩm thực Hàn Quốc

## phuongvtt

Tại những quầy hàng bán tteokbokki, bạn sẽ bắt gặp một món ăn trông gần giống với món dồi lợn ở Việt Nam với tên gọi là Sundae. Sundae là món ruột lợn nhồi dangmyeon, lúa mạch, tiết lợn. Một số biến thể có thêm lá tía tô, hành lá và doenjang, gạo nếp, kim chi, đậu tương mầm vào món này. Thưởng thức sundae cùng gunmandu (bánh bao rán) với một bát súp eomuk nóng hổi (hay còn được gọi là odeng - chả cá) là kiểu ăn khoái khẩu của rất nhiều người Hàn Quốc. 

_
Sundae có hình dáng khá giống dồi lợn ở Việt Nam.


Sundae xào. 


Chả cá xiên nóng hổi 

_



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------


## dung89

Hiu hiu món lòng dồi

----------

